# Rapid Breathing/Panting and the occasional Cough...lungworm?



## NGDMom (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello All,

I have a Nigerian dwarf Goat who has recently begun to breathe more rapidly than normal and pant with her mouth open after activity. She thus far still has good appetite and does not seem to have any nasal or eye discharge. I am thinking maybe lungworms? Does anyone else have experience with this? I was reading up on wormers, it looks like Levamisol or Invermectin may be a good choice, I am concerned about the possibility of O/D with Levamisol, is Invermectin as effective for lungworms? Any advice on dosage and route? I am new to goats and want to make sure I am doing the right thing. Any advice or anecdotes would be appreciated, TIA!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old?


----------



## NGDMom (Jun 9, 2017)

3 years! She has a brother too but he seems fine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post a photo of her? How hot is it where you live?


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

I would get a temp on her. The only time I've ever seen rapid breathing in one of my goats, she had a fever.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Has she had a flukicide yet this summer, it's liver fluke time right now. 
The flukes affect all body systems.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NGDMom (Jun 9, 2017)

No she hasn't had a flukicide yet...I decided to try worming with Invvermectin, it seemed an overall good general wormer? It looks like I would need the Plus for liver fluke, any idea how long it should take to see improvement if the current wormer is effective? I will definitely want to try the plus if the regular Invvermectin is not effective. 

I don't have a current picture on me but I will post one later!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Are you sure she isn't just hot? It's pretty hot here now and I have some that don't take the heat as well and pant pretty hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, you will need the Ivomec plus if it is liver flukes.

I agree, if the weather has been warm, the goats do pant when they get too hot. If they are running in the heat that can make them hotter. 
Do they have a good shade area, they can get out of the sun to cool down?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is no Ivermectin Plus anymore, it's been discontinued. Our only option for liver fluke is Valbazen. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Noromectin plus is the same as Ivomec Plus. 
They still have that, I use the regular Noromectin and order it through Jeffers livestock.


----------



## NGDMom (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you...I will try that if this is not effective! 

Does anyone know about how long it would be before I should expect to see improvement?


----------



## NGDMom (Jun 9, 2017)

Btw it is in the 80's here, but when I first noticed the breathing it was about 10 days ago it wasn't that hot. They do have shade, they can go in and out of their mini barn all day, and I have noticed they are both spending more time in there when it is hot. They have fresh water available at all times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anytime the weather begins to warm up from a cold winter the animals have a hard time adjusting to it at first. If they are in the sun and it was in the 70's it could make it feel hot to them. 
But if the goat indeed has lungworms, it may or may not of been a sign of it beginning.

Has the goat coughed at all, especially after a run? That is a true sign. 

If there is damage from the lungworms, if that is what he has, it may never improve depending on severity. It is hard to say, because we cannot look through a chest window to see what is happening in there unfortunately.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Noromectin plus is the same as Ivomec Plus.
> They still have that, I use the regular Noromectin and order it through Jeffers livestock.


Sorry, all Clorsulon products are on indefinite backorder. Stock is gone almost everywhere so, if you can find some grab it quickly.

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## NGDMom (Jun 9, 2017)

Update: I took her in to the vet yesterday because she was not showing improvement. She didn't seem much worse, but definitely no better. Fecal was negative but they did a CXR, and found her lungs almost completely full of fluid :-( Vet said there was very little air exchange, and indicated she thought either she had pneumonia, or possibly CHF causing the fluid overload. She gave her an ABX, two doses of Lasix to pull of some of the fluid and hopefully help her breathe a little better, as well as a steroid to reduce inflammation. She seems about the same this morning (honestly I'm just glad she is still alive!), my sweet girl could use some prayers for healing if anyone is inclined!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope it clears up for you.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

oh no! Hope she improves. Is CHF congestive Heart Failure? Seems like they would have heard a murmur or something for that but I am not a vet so just guessing.


----------



## NGDMom (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes, CHF is Heart Failure :-( I'm still hoping that it is pneumonia and she can pull out of it! Thank you all for your kind words and positive thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------

